# How to fill gap along edge- barrel tile roof



## philster123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Bought a townhouse in S. Florida with 4 month old barrel tile roof. Part of my house has 2 stories, and where the roof over 1 story area meets side of the taller part of house, there is a gap of approx. 1 inch since roof tiles not not flush against side of taller wall. Gap runs approx. 50 linear feet. No leaks yet, since they used that great underlayment that gets you insur. discount in Fl. However I assume gap should be filled in. What do you suggest- expandable foam seems sloppy, and would it harm underlayment that peeks thru along edge? 

I have no warranty since previous owner bought rooft, and this passed local inspection and my inspector didnt mention it even though he noticed loose tiles...so he was somewhat thorough. I know tiles are really there to protect underlayment from tree branches, hail, and sun, but this 1 inch exposure concerns me...should it? Thanks.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Metal tile or clay?


----------



## philster123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Clay.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

*Flashing*

With a tile roof, you are supposed to have a metal channel (Pan) fabricated of copper, or lead coated copper (Better) broken in an L with a minimum 1 inch lip on the inside of the short leg that sticks up into the second barrel from the rising wall. It gets cleated to the roof deck so it can expand and contract. It has to run from the eaves to the ridge. Nails should be copper or stainless steel. A counter flashing should shed over the long leg of the L

Ice dams material is not resistant to UV and will disappear in short order. Whoever did your roof is not a professional roofing contractor, and does not know what they are doing. Make them fix it right, or you are going to suffer with this forever. Tile is a premium roof, and properly installed should last 50 years or more.

You are supposed to have a gap where you would see the metal pan so water can run freely from the system. If you can see that "Great Underlayment" you got screwed.


----------



## philster123 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Roof*

As I mentioned, I can't legally force them to do anything since I wasn't their customer and the contract with previous owner states no warranty extension to new owner. They are one of biggest roofing contractors in S. Florida with perfect BBB record, but havent returned my call yet. I wanted to know if it was a simple fix so I would know what conversation to have with them. I also have a call into town inspector to ask if this should have passed, since final inspection was after I purchased and the contractor had only promised me, in writing, to do whatever was needed to pass final inspection.

If it was an easy fix like expandable foam I could do it myself, but sounds like it isnt.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

*Simple fix?*

I do not know anything about your situation. I do not know whether you have a proper counter flashing or not. to install the pan flashing along the 50 foot run, the tiles would have to be removed from ridge to eaves for a couple of tiles out, then the pan would be installed, lapped 6 inches to shed water, and the vertical leg should run up under the counter-flashing at least 3 inches. I would be willing to bet that installing foam will increase your leaks, because it will dam water and force it into the roofing system. You may want to get some white acrylic roof coating like Top Coat, or Firestone Acrylitop, and have them tint it at home depot to whatever color your tiles are and paint the groove with two or three coats, and it will get you some mileage, but its not the right way to do it.


----------



## philster123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks. Will go up on neighbors roof this weekend to see what they have filling gap- looks like lightweight concrete perhaps. I will try to upload photo of this into this message. Not sure it will work.
http://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag143/philiclese/newer034.jpg

http://s1303.beta.photobucket.com/user/philiclese/media/newer034.jpg.html


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

You better be sure that metal is missing before you start filling gaps. 
Done correctly, there will be a gap there and filling it will cause leaks.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Where is the pic you took after shifting the tile to see if channel flasing is under there? 
If there is no metal there, you'll need to remove about 8" of the stucco along the wall, install the metal and counter-flashing, and metal ledge for the stucco and re-stucco the wall. And leave a gap when you finish.
Whether or not metal is there, filling that void will cause leaks.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

*What???*

I thought we were clear about the fact that there is supposed to be a gap along the rising wall, between the wall and the first tile. Again, filling the gap will probably cause leaks.


----------



## philster123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks all.

I only posted here because I seem to be the only house in community with that gap, which is obvious just by driving around and looking at the other 70 roofs in here. Maybe they are on their original roofs, and that is what they did back then- filled it in with lightweight concrete (?). But I guess if it is a channel that is supposed to be there, and flashing underneath creates channel and is waterproof, I will leave it and wait for next roofing company I see in neighborhood and talk to the boss....

Any opinions on the orange clumps of adhesive foam in photo? They seem to be blocking channel, like a dam. Should I go up and remove, or do I risk damaging underlayment?
Photos:
http://s1303.beta.photobucket.com/u....jpg.html?&_suid=1355660649509052122524900978


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

The orange clumps are "Stuff" The foam in a can that you can buy at HD. It goes away with UV exposure, cells break down and it absorbs water. If you do not have a leak now leave it alone, it will continue to break down and just disintegrate eventually. I would not rely on "The Boss" as he might be one of those "Ive been doing this for twenty years" guys. Rely on what is correct.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

That foam will breakdown in a matter of months. You are on borrowed time already.


----------



## laurentnperron (11 mo ago)

I just bought a home with barrel tile roof. The ends are obviously all open. A pest control guy said this is where mice can enter and live. A neighbor installed what appears to be a plastic insert with a small hole. Is this the way to go or wire mesh? I looked online for what my neighbor has but can't locate.

Thanks,

Laurent


----------

